# Naruto Anbu Mask [Handicraft]



## sakoen (Jul 18, 2011)

I make some Anbu Mask from wood for sale. May be some of you interesting?

Kakashi Anbu Mask :

*Spoiler*: __ 










Yamato Tenzo :

*Spoiler*: __ 









Haku Anbu Mask :

*Spoiler*: __ 










Kirigakure Anbu Mask :

*Spoiler*: __ 









Tobi Anbu Mask :

*Spoiler*: __ 










Tobi Flame Pattern Mask :

*Spoiler*: __ 









The Fourth Hokage:

*Spoiler*: __ 









This think wareable and i have many mask not only Naruto

visit my web


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty good! Are they wearable?


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice those look pretty cool.


----------



## Netorie (Jul 18, 2011)

Those looks really cool. :3


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 18, 2011)

That is a work of art! It's super cool!

One problem! Read the spoiler if you've read the manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara gets a new mask because Konan breaks it in a fight between them and he obtains a new mask, it would be amazing to see you do that one!


----------



## elien (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow these look absolutely amazing!
I really love that gold on the anbu mask


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

These are really good! Great job.


----------



## sakoen (Jul 18, 2011)

yups, surely it's fit with our face...
Size w=15[cm] and h=20[cm]



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Pretty good! Are they wearable?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 18, 2011)

Those look awesome.


----------



## Klammo (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks really good 

Nice job.


----------



## droidsteel (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG how cool are they!

Yeh If they are wearable then its even more awesome

+rep


----------



## MihaiJ (Jul 19, 2011)

They're all very cool! You could use them for Halloween!


----------



## hakuice (Jul 17, 2014)

how much for the haku mask ???????


----------



## Lust (Jul 25, 2014)

These are all really cool!


----------



## kire (Nov 17, 2014)

Now thats craftsmanship!   So cool!


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jan 21, 2015)

nice! NICE! You got a dA page?


----------

